# Cattleya schilleriana imperialis (now NoID)



## John Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

This fine "little" guy I bought last year as schilleriana imperialis. Imagine my state when seeing 11 buds develope (If you can).
As it turns out: it's not quite the real thing, but not too far from it. Here in Europe it was suggested to be a good Pitae, which I sort of tend to go with... At the end: I'd have prefered it to be schilleriana, but I'll not fuss about it.


----------



## Roy (Apr 6, 2011)

It has the appearance of being a Schomburgkia hybrid...


----------



## Shiva (Apr 6, 2011)

I would rather think of a cross with C. amethystoglossa, which would make it C. Jungle Delight.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice. Is it fragrant?


----------



## John Boy (Apr 6, 2011)

Very!!! Childrens' chewing gum...


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the nice striping on the lip... Would be more spectacular is staked upright, IMHO...


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Roy said:


> It has the appearance of being a Schomburgkia hybrid...


I was thinking that, also. Very pretty, and so many flowers!


----------



## Brian Monk (Apr 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I would rather think of a cross with C. amethystoglossa, which would make it C. Jungle Delight.



First thing I thought


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2011)

Cool blooms whatever it is!!!


----------

